# My biggest bass to date.



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I know it's not that big-a-deal, but I was stoked! It was approx 16". My boy says it was bigger. All I know is that he did not want to come out of the water. I had 2lb line. I trully didn't think I would have anything hitting. It was literally my first cast out. I wasn't there no more than 2 minutes and BAM!

BTW.....I never knew the trick of holding out the fish in front of yourself until I read it in a post yesterday. Too Funny!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats dude, very nice fish. The happiness on your face speaks volumes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

nice fish!


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice fish Vince, what did ya catch 'em on?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

As with any game you chase whether it be fish, or deer, it's not what everyone else thinks is a trophy it truly is what YOU think is a trophy! Congrats! And here is to many more to come!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hope you ate that fish.

hahaha.. love that look on your face. congrads, now go get a bigger one.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this small or large mouth???


----------



## aeosu55 (Mar 27, 2012)

Largemouth 

Andrew...


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

2lb line!? wow! nice fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

